# WEC: Chase Beebe vs Miguel Torres (VID)



## sakesamurai (Feb 4, 2008)

Chase Beebe vs Miguel Torres for the 135 lb title looks like one of the most exciting fights on World Extreme Cagefighting's February 13th card. The 135 lb champion Chase Beebe, a four time state wrestling champ, has been dominate thus far in his WEC career. Miguel Torres though, with a record of 32-1 according to Full Contact Fighter, could possbily have the best record and MMA. Can Chase Beebe defend his title against perhaps one of the best fighters in MMA in Miguel Torres?

You can see the commerical for this event with a piece regarding Chase Beebe vs Miguel Torres at

http://www.wec.tv/index.cfm?fa=VideoCenter.list


----------

